# Need Equipment Help- Beginner skier



## cannonmtn (Sep 15, 2015)

I took up skiing last year at the age of 51 and enjoy it. I skied about six times last year on rentals. I will only ski green and blue trails and will probably never ski anything else.  

I am looking to purchase my own skis and boots. I am looking for recommendations since I do not know much about skis. I am looking for a good set of skis/boots for a beginner. I am 6'5" and weigh 225-230 lbs. I also have a partially torn acl in my left knee which I have had about 30 years ago ( before ACL's were easily repaired). I also have no meniscus in my right knee.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

cannonmtn said:


> I took up skiing last year at the age of 51 and enjoy it. I skied about six times last year on rentals. I will only ski green and blue trails and will probably never ski anything else.
> 
> I am looking to purchase my own skis and boots. I am looking for recommendations since I do not know much about skis. I am looking for a good set of skis/boots for a beginner. I am 6'5" and weigh 225-230 lbs. I also have a partially torn acl in my left knee which I have had about 30 years ago ( before ACL's were easily repaired). I also have no meniscus in my right knee.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Call Levelninesports and speak with them.  They are very helpful and will get you into the right package for a decent price.  If you want to stay with a B&M store then where are you located?


----------



## cannonmtn (Sep 15, 2015)

Was looking to go to a store in or near Lincoln, NH. want to have an idea before I go into the store regarding the equipment and pricing.




Puck it said:


> Call Levelninesports and speak with them.  They are very helpful and will get you into the right package for a decent price.  If you want to stay with a B&M store then where are you located?


----------



## ironhippy (Sep 15, 2015)

cannonmtn said:


> I will only ski green and blue trails and will probably never ski anything else.



No useful information, but if you stick with it, I bet you'll be surprised how quickly you venture onto harder terrain.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

cannonmtn said:


> Was looking to go to a store in or near Lincoln, NH. want to have an idea before I go into the store regarding the equipment and pricing.


Sport Thoma in North Woodstock or Rodger's in Lincoln.  You will pay more but I would guess around 800-$1000 will get you into some decent beginner to intermediate equipment.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

cannonmtn said:


> Was looking to go to a store in or near Lincoln, NH. want to have an idea before I go into the store regarding the equipment and pricing.



Or pay less and check out Ski Fanatics in Campton, NH - right off the highway.  I go there for binding mounts ($25).  Right now they are having some sweet sales.

http://www.skifanatics.net/


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

At Evo - the Head Rev 78  are a good consideration at $259.97 for ski and binding package in 177 length.  Since you only plane on doing cruisers, this will work fine.  Evo does have other skis as well and nice filters to help you out.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...11-bindings.aspx#image=96483/405201/clone.jpg


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2015)

Echo what others have said about Levelninesports...for skis.  You can also consider going to a swap and getting some decent used skis for a discount.

For boots, make sure you get to a shop with a good bootfitter (I don't know enough about northern NH to recommend anyone but someone here might).  Well fitted boots appropriate for your skill level and physical ability are the most important gear purchase...think most here will agree.


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 15, 2015)

hammer said:


> Echo what others have said about Levelninesports...for skis.  You can also consider going to a swap and getting some decent used skis for a discount.
> 
> For boots, make sure you get to a shop with a good bootfitter (I don't know enough about northern NH to recommend anyone but someone here might).  Well fitted boots appropriate for your skill level and physical ability are the most important gear purchase...think most here will agree.



This ^.   Plan for a bare minimum of two hours in the store for ski boots.  Try boots.  Once you find a pair that seems fine, keep them on for at leats 30 minutes.  Walk around.  If they are anything less than perfectly comfortable in the store, move on to another model or start working on them with the bootfitter.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 15, 2015)

This is from last year's deal but there is on this year. I know you have already started but for $329 you get 4 2 hour lessons and free skis. 
FREE ELAN SKIS AND BURTON SNOWBOARDS TO FIRST-TIMERS

Our innovative*4-day Discovery Programs*include a two-hour lesson, rental equipment and a lift ticket each day, all for just $299. Learn on Elan skis and Burton snowboards, and receive brand new versions of these skis and boards mounted with bindings prior to completing the fourth lesson (MSRP $499).

We also offer a 4-day MORE Discovery Package which includes 4-nights lodging at the Killington Grand Hotel, 4-day Discovery Learn to Ski or Learn to Ride, a welcome party, a session at the Killington Tubing Park, discounts at the Wobbly Barn Steakhouse and lunch at the Peak Lodge on your last day. Package is available for arrivals on January 5 or January 12, 2015. Call 800-621-6867 for more details.

Advanced reservations are required and space is limited.


----------



## cannonmtn (Sep 23, 2015)

Looked at different web sites including EVO and Levelninesports. Have narrowed my choices to Head or K2. The links are below. The rep at Evo recommended the K2 which are $70 more. Which would you suggest? Thanks

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packages/k2-amp-76-skis-m3-10-bindings.aspx

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...11-bindings.aspx#image=96483/405201/clone.jpg


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 23, 2015)

The second link provided did not work for me.

I am a big fan of demoing before buying, but considering your needs, I think the K2 would be an excellent choice for you.   The rocker and medium turn radius should translate into a fun and easy turning ski.  Don't expect great stability at high speed however.


----------



## cannonmtn (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks. Just fixed the second link.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 23, 2015)

I think you're doubting your ability a bit.  If you're able to ski blues at Cannon making linked, parallel turns the whole way down then you're better than those skis.  And if you're 6' 5" 215lbs I would not go with a light beginner ski.  If you do buy a beginner-intermediate ski/binding package definitely check the bindings before you buy- they might not be able to withstand your weight.


----------



## cannonmtn (Sep 23, 2015)

S20- I am skiing greens,blues in the future. Thx for the heads up on the bindings


----------



## mishka (Sep 25, 2015)

both pair skis you mentioned have a rocker. While on have rocker tip only another have rocker on tip and tale. I didn't know how well this will work for the beginner.
I suggest  season rental. Spend money on demos. Eventually you will find the right skis. Trial and error method could become very expensive.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2015)

cannonmtn said:


> Looked at different web sites including EVO and Levelninesports. Have narrowed my choices to Head or K2. The links are below. The rep at Evo recommended the K2 which are $70 more. Which would you suggest? Thanks
> 
> http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packages/k2-amp-76-skis-m3-10-bindings.aspx
> 
> http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...11-bindings.aspx#image=96483/405201/clone.jpg



You are starting out so, both of those will be fine.   However, the K2 skis do not come mounted and will introduce additional costs ($25-60) once you have your boots (your boots are required for mounting bindings).  Alternatively, the Head skis have demo bindings like those found on rental skis and are somewhat heavier, but can be adjusted when you get boots for little to no added costs.  If you buy your boots from a shop, have them do it - should be no charge for an adjustment or minimal charge if you decide on the K2 where mounting is reqiured.  The max length available are slightly short IMO, but you can get away with the 177s.  Technically, the Head skis have slightly better shape with a wider shovel by 8MM and tail 6MM where the underfoot is is only 3MM difference - effectively giving the Head ski a little deeper sidcut.  That difference and the rocker (which both have) will help with turning/carving.

As far as the bindings are concerned, they are fine depending on how you progress.  When you start skiing faster/steeper blues, the bindings may still suffice but be maxed out.  Basically that DIN range (3-11) is effective for heavier beginners (up to 240 lbs) and lighter aggressive skiers (70-150 lbs).

These skis will last you 1-2 years.  I did research lease deals for adults and they range from $150 (all used) to $290 (all new) and variations in between.  Follow the link below for examples.  I bring this up because if you learn quickly and the skis above only last 1 year then leasing may be the way to go!

http://www.skiexpressvt.com/lease-adult-prices.htm

Edit: If you do not get out much 6 or less times then those skis could last a few years.  A lot is dependent on the style of skiing you will like and how often you can get out there.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 28, 2015)

+1
You'll have fun learning with either one....


----------



## yeggous (Sep 28, 2015)

bigbog said:


> *FWIW....*
> If you need boots or footbeds....a few guys you might think about calling up & scheduling
> an apptmnt with either: (Others will have some others..these guys are well worth the $$)...
> 
> ...



Stan and Dan's in North Conway, NH is great. But you will pay for the service.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cannonmtn (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the analysis of the skis. I will go with the Head skis. Will check out Ski Fanatics in a few weeks for boots.


----------

